# Acer Aspire 5535 - how to flash BIOS



## woody_62

I have an Acer Aspire 5535-5452 laptop computer. I think the Bios has been corrupted. From what I read I need to use a Crisis Recovery Disk to flash the BIOS.
Where can I down load the files for the Crisis Disk?
How do I create the Crisis Disk on a USB Flash Drive?
What is the procedure to flash BIOS using the Crisis Disk?


----------



## LMiller7

If such a recovery option is available for your computer you will need to obtain the files from Acer and follow the provided instructions. The files and instructions will be specific to your computer make and model.


----------



## GZ

Hello woody_62,

It appears Acer has packaged the BIOS file inside the executable, I attempted to extract it unsuccessfully at the moment... I have to go to work, I will try again when I get home.

GZ


----------



## Punkle01

hi. i'm micheal. i too have been searching for a week for the correct files and procedure. i have exchanged email with acer "tech" "support?" - that was a joke. i marked your thread to watch it. if i do find the solution, i'll let you know. if you get the exe file extracted, please let me know. i've tried several extraction methods on that very same exe file.. and couldn't get it extracted either.
acer 5535, mod.#MS2254, MB#MBAUA01001, green power light, sound of cd drive starting, and apparently dead screen.


----------



## GZ

Okay, here we go...

You need to have access to a floppy disk drive (USB)


Download the 5535.zip file attached to this post.
Extract the contents into a folder on your desktop.

Use these options









Press OK
When prompted to format, press OK
When the format is complete there will be 3 files on the floppy disk.
BIOS.WPH
MINIDOS.SYS
PHLASH16.EXE

IMPORTANT**** Replace BIOS.WPH with the BIOS.WPH included in the 5535.zip.

Now that the recovery disk is made, here are the instructions for recovery.


Remove the battery and power supply.
Connect USB floppy drive.
Insert Recovery Diskette.
Press and hold FN+B (or WinKey+B)
Plug power supply into laptop (while holding keys)
Press the power button.
The system should start (may be no LED's)
The floppy disk should start reading the BIOS from the diskette. (at this point you can let go of the keys)
Let the system stay powered on for a MINIMUM of 5 minutes after the floppy light goes out.
At this point, if the system has not shut down automatically, turn it off. (you may have to remove the power source)
Remove the USB floppy drive, replace the power source and turn the computer on. With a little luck, you will POST!
Enter the BIOS setup and set system defaults, and set the date and time.

Please post back and let us know how it went.

~GZ


----------



## Tyree

First, be absolutely certain a Bios flash will resolve whatever issues you are experiencing.
A Bios update should only be done if the update directly addresses the problems you are having. A bad Bios flash can render a Mobo useless.
Posting the problems you are having would be helpful for us to offer a possible solution.


----------



## Punkle01

I have tried this. There is one small problem with this method... my floppy disk, which connects to a USB port, only holds 1440KB, and the BIOS.WPH file is 2048KB. I have read this solution on several sites, but so far, I am missing something. The USB floppy you speak of is a physical "floppy drive" with a cable that plugs into the USB port? or is it a USB flash drive, some how altered so the computer "thinks" it's a floppy?


----------



## GZ

The BIOS.WPH file is only 519kb.


----------



## Punkle01

Let me be sure I understand. When I unzip the download, I have two files. 
BIOS.WPH 2048kb
Pheonix Crisis Recovery.exe 550kb 
After running the Pheonix Crisis Recovery.exe (WinImage Self Extractor), I should have 3 files on my floppy, which I did..
BIOS.WPH 515kb
MINIDOS.SYS 3KB
PHLASH16.EXE 74KB
Then I should copy the BIOS.WPH file (included in the download) and paste it to the floppy drive, overwriting the smaller file created by the Pheonix Crisis Recovery.exe?


----------



## GZ

*This is only for the Aspire 5535*. You need to use the recovery tool to create the diskette, then you need to delete the BIOS.WPH file that is on the diskette.

*And it is only for BIOS recovery.* 

Then you copy the BIOS.WPH file I included in the 5535.zip.


----------



## GZ

I must apologize. The file is showing 519kb, but that is compressed size. Let me see where I went wrong. I will be back with you shortly.


----------



## Punkle01

Thank you. I have more than one computer. The Acer Aspire 5535 (a brick on my desk, over to the left) and my Dell Latitude D620, slightly older, without a camera, but working perfectly from the day I bought it. Then there is "Woody 62" who started this thread.. I hope he comes back to check.. anyhow.. I'm glad we're on the same page.. (or thread).


----------



## Punkle01

I've got to go to bed. I'll check back in the morning.


----------



## GZ

My mistake was that I didn't read the filesize until after it was compressed. It happens sometimes when I have 20 things going on at one time! :grin:

This is the tough part. I have never performed a USB Flash drive crisis recovery. But here are instructions on how to do it, including the proper files to do so. It is best to use a disk < 1GB if possible.


Download the new package.
Extract the files to an easy to access directory.


 Code:


HPUSBFW.exe
MiniDOS (DIR)


Run HPUSBFW.exe (Vista and 7 right click, run as Administrator)
Choose "Create a DOS startup disk"
Select "Using DOS files located at"
Browse to the MiniDOS folder.
Make sure your USB drive is selected from the pull-down menu.
Hit START (Warning, all data on the device will be erased)
While the disk is formatting, run the Phoenix_Crisis_Recovery.exe (from the last attachment)
Select "File Extraction" de-select "Write to floppy"
Browse to an easy to access location and press "OK"
When the USB Format is complete, Copy all the files from the extracted Crisis Recovery folder.
Copy the BIOS.WPH file from the original attachment to the USB drive (replace)
Follow the recovery instructions as posted before.

Good luck!


----------



## Punkle01

I did not get past #5. The USB card I am using is a 4G Kingston, fresh out of the package. The HP format tool seems to select folders in a DOS format ie. 8 characters, a period, 3 characters (8.3) - so I placed the Command.com and the Kernal.sys files (from the zip file above) on my desktop for easy access. However as soon as I select the desktop as the location of the system files, the HP format utility tells me "The files selected are not compatible with a FAT32 format." I do not have any other .com or .sys files on my desktop.


----------



## woody_62

I have not been able to try this yet, I don't have a floppy diskette USB drive. I also noticed last night that the BIOS.WPH file is to big for a floppy disk. I was going to ask if a USB Flash Drive can be used, I see Punkle01 already did. I will try tonight the above new instructions tonight. FYI, the Acer Aspire 5535 is my son's computer, it won't boot up, no display, I can hear the cd rom & hard drive click & run for a few seconds when powered up. I have tried removing the hard drive, cd rom drive, move the memory cards around, and removing the BIOS battery. I also replaced the processor, thinking it may had over heated. I want try to flash the BIOS incase it became corrupted. He does download a lot of music. I will let you know if it works when I can get to it.


----------



## woody_62

I have tried the new instructions and was able to get a USB drive formatted and files copied over. I will try to falsh the BIOS tonight when I get home. I created some temp directories to extract files to and run HPUSBFW.EXE. My C: drive is NTFS format. Maybe Punkle01's can format (FAT) on a second USB drive and use this instead of the harddrive.


----------



## GZ

You can't use a HDD, you need to use a USB thumb drive. DOS will not work from NTFS, therefore it needs to be FAT.


----------



## Punkle01

"The USB card I am using is a 4G Kingston, fresh out of the package." I did not use my HDD. Instead of "USB card" I should have said "USB Flash Drive". My Acer has exactly the same symptoms described by Woody 62. I have read enough to know that the physical equipment is likely NOT the problem. My gut tells me it's a corrupt BIOS. Over the last week, everything I've read about ACER machines indicates that Acer seems to have an unusually HIGH number of failed machines due to its BIOS, followed by a high number of machines with audio problems. I found someone in the UK selling 7 failed Acer boards, yes 7!, for less than 5 US dollars. 

My question to Woody 62, Did you format your USB Flash Drive - also sometimes called a "thumb drive" or "USB stick" etc. AND select the Command.com & Kernel.sys files in the box below before formatting? Or did you COPY and PASTE the Command.com and the Kernel.sys files onto the USB Drive after formatting?

To clarify.. if I read the instructions correctly.. after opening the HP format utility.. the options should be as follows..

Device: Kingston DT 100 G2 PMAP (3746 MB) (E

File System: FAT32

Volume Label: CRISISDISK

check mark in the box for "Create a DOS startup disk"

a dot in the circle for "Using Dos system files located at"

and in the box below "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop"
(this is where I put the Command.com and the Kernel.sys from the zip file above)

Did I do something wrong?

I still get a message that these files are not FAT32 compatible.


----------



## GZ

No, you just browse to the folder that houses the MiniDOS files.


----------



## Punkle01

OK. Here is what I have tried so far. I put a Windows 98 startup disk (original) in my floppy 1.44 drive, connected the drive to my computer, it is now drive "A:". Then I connected my USB Flash Drive to a USB port (on my the same computer as above), it is now drive "E:". I ran the HP Format utility. This time I changed only 1 option - in the box for "Using Dos system files located at" I typed "A:\" - and magic.. the USB drive formatted, then wrote the system files to the USB drive. However, I have a new problem.. the files written to the USB drive from the Win98 Startup disk where as follows: 

command.com - 92kb
io.sys - 218kb
msdos.sys - 1kb. 

This seems to be a problem because the files from the zip I downloaded above are:

command.com - 64kb
kernel.sys - 46kb. 

I am unwilling to proceed until I know which set of files are correct..or which set of files will be correctly "read" by my Acer when I attempt to boot up to the USB Flash drive.

So far we have eliminated being able to flash the BIOS from a true 1.44 floppy drive. Now we are trying to flash from a USB Flash Drive. Let's not forget, there is one other method for introducing the BIOS file into my failed Acer - the cd/dvd drive. However I first want to see if the BIOS can be written with the USB Flash drive.


----------



## Punkle01

Have you tried this on your computer. 

The folder that houses the MiniDOS files contain Command.com - 64kb and kernel.sys - 46kb. When I use the HP format utility and just browse to the MiniDOS folder, the HP utility pop up with the message "The user-supplied DOS files are not compatible with FAT32".


----------



## GZ

Okay, I think we are getting our wires crossed... lol.

You shouldn't need to copy any files from the format tool or the MiniDOS folder...
The Format tool will make the USB bootable and copy the necessary files.

The files you need to copy are from the Crisis_Recovery.exe from the first attachment, in post #5. It allows you to extract the files from the .exe... Those are the files you need.

You do not want to use Win 98 startup... You want to use the MiniDos


----------



## Punkle01

You shouldn't need to copy any files from the format tool or the MiniDOS folder...

*I do not think I metioned copying any files from the format tool, or from the minidos folder. *

The Format tool will make the USB bootable and copy the necessary files.

*The format tool (HPUSBFW.EXE?) will make the USB bootable and copy the necessary files using, exactly, what options?*

The files you need to copy are from the Crisis_Recovery.exe from the first attachment, in post #5. 

*The files I need to copy are from the Crisis_Recovery.exe, which files, exactly, the names and sizes please - so I get it right, and where do I copy them to?*

It allows you to extract the files from the .exe... Those are the files you need.

*It allows me to extract the files from the .exe... I'm sorry, but what allows me to extract which files? from the Crisis_recovery.exe?*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please, I'm not trying to be difficult, I'm just trying to follow the directions exactly, since even the smallest incorrect option or error will mess up every step afterward.

I tried formatting my USB Flash Drive with the HPUSBFW.EXE utility, and in the option for "using DOS system files located at" I pointed to the files from the original attachment (5535.zip) (not at the zip file, at the files after unzipping). The new message was "There are no valid DOS system files at the specified location" 

I also tried formatting my USB Flash Drive with the HPUSBFW.EXE utility, and in the option for "using DOS system files located at" I pointed to the floppy drive (A thinking the new files on the floppy (created by the "Pheonix Crisis Recovery.exe" (also from the original attachment - 5535.zip) might be the correct files. When I press "start" I get the same message - "There are no valid DOS system files at the specified location"


----------



## GZ

Here are a couple of screenshots to illustrate.

The first is the selection that should be made for the Crisis_Recovery.exe.

The second are the files that will be extracted.

You will replace BIOS.WPH with the BIOS.WPH included in the 5535.zip.

These files will be copied to the USB after the format tool formats it and makes it bootable.


----------



## GZ

With the Format Tool...










There may be a MiniDOS folder inside the MiniDOS folder... You will want to choose the one containing the DOS files.

The only files you will need to copy to the USB after the format are the two from the Crisis_Recovery.exe and the 2MB BIOS.WPH from 5535.zip.

I hope this clears up some confusion.


edit: In my haste to complete this at work, I put forward slashes instead of backslashes...

The locations should read like this...

C:\Users\yourUN\Desktop\Phoenix... 

Sorry about that.


----------



## woody_62

gavinzach,
I did format the USB Thumb Drive. I just created Temp1, Temp2, etc. directories under C: to extract files to & to run the files.

Punkle01,
Yes I was able to format the USB Thumb Drive. See if you can select the following:
File System: FAT


----------



## woody_62

Ignore my last posting, I was responding to Ppoat #18 & #19.

gavinzach,
I was able to formate my USB Thumb Drive. For the File System I used FAT, is this okay? I only have a selection for FTA & NTFS. I am using Windows XP & my hard drive is formated NTFS. You mention in Post #18 is should be FAT & in Post #26 you have FAT32.


----------



## Punkle01

Gavinzach,

I have followed your instructions.. but I still have the same problem.. refer to your illustration. The instructions "Press start and accept the warning." 

At the moment I press start, the warning appears, I accept the warning by pressing the "OK" button, and nothing happens. The warning "There are no DOS files in the specified location" appearently is telling me the correct files are not present AND I may not continue until they are. 

I'm sorry, I didn't realize you were at work. Would it be better if I checked back after you return home, and can try this for yourself on your own computer? (so you can see the same messages I'm seeing?

Woody 62,

I too am using a computer with Win XP Pro SP3. When I run the HP USB Format utility, in the drop down menu for "File system" the only options I see are "FAT32" and "NTFS" - do you see "FAT" or "FAT32"?


----------



## GZ

I believe I mentioned that the MiniDOS folder may contain another folder called MiniDOS. You need to be at the "inside" folder


Code:


...\MiniDOS\MiniDOS


----------



## Punkle01

You did mention that.. and I was. 
For me this was:

C:\Tech Support\Crisis_Recovery\MiniDOS\MiniDOS


----------



## GZ

And it is still saying "No DOS files"?

I actually tested this method to make the USB before I packaged everything up.


----------



## Punkle01

At the moment I press start, the warning appears, I accept the warning by pressing the "OK" button, and nothing happens. The warning *"There are no DOS files in the specified location"* appearently is telling me the correct files are not present AND I may not continue until they are.


----------



## GZ

I am at work right now, and I do not have a USB drive available. I double checked the MiniDOS folder from the .zip file and noticed the COMMAND.COM and KERNEL.SYS files are there. I can double check the original directory when I get home, but that is all that should be necessary.


----------



## Punkle01

Gavinzach-
Please check when you get home. I've attempted to follow your instructions to the letter, and I'm still left with a dead laptop. Relax, finish work, go home, re-read the entire thread, and I'll check back later this evening. 

Woody 62-
I last asked if you saw "FAT" or "FAT32" in "File System" options?


----------



## woody_62

punkle01 said:


> gavinzach-
> please check when you get home. I've attempted to follow your instructions to the letter, and i'm still left with a dead laptop. Relax, finish work, go home, re-read the entire thread, and i'll check back later this evening.
> 
> Woody 62-
> i last asked if you saw "fat" or "fat32" in "file system" options?


fat


----------



## GZ

woody_62 said:


> Ignore my last posting, I was responding to Ppoat #18 & #19.
> 
> gavinzach,
> I was able to formate my USB Thumb Drive. For the File System I used FAT, is this okay? I only have a selection for FTA & NTFS. I am using Windows XP & my hard drive is formated NTFS. You mention in Post #18 is should be FAT & in Post #26 you have FAT32.


Once again I am sorry for the confusion. I am at work right now and I am very busy while I try and answer the questions. 

FAT is the one you want (it is the option in the pull down menu).

You were able to format the USB drive with the MiniDOS folder?


----------



## woody_62

gavinzach said:


> Once again I am sorry for the confusion. I am at work right now and I am very busy while I try and answer the questions.
> 
> FAT is the one you want (it is the option in the pull down menu).
> 
> You were able to format the USB drive with the MiniDOS folder?


Yes, using FAT. Woody_62


----------



## Punkle01

Gavinzach, 
I was not able to format the USB Flash Drive as FAT. The only 2 options in the drop down menu are FAT32 and NTFS.


----------



## GZ

Well, I am home and I used the format tool to create the USB drive. 

I captured it on video, so here it is... It will take some time to format the drive.
What I did was extract the Phoenix_Crisis_Recovery.exe to a folder named "Phoenix Recovery" in the same directory as everything else. I then overwrote BIOS.WPH with the 2MB file as you will see in the video. Once the format is complete, you copy the files from (in this case, Phoenix Recovery) the directory onto the USB drive.

YouTube - Format Tool


----------



## Punkle01

Gavinzach.. I will need to borrow a computer with Windows 7, it seems my XP PRO SP3 will not do the same thing I see in your video. Give me a couple of days to reply. If I have all the same files you do, there must be something about the OS's, such that you get certain options with Win7, and I get other options with WinXP.


----------



## GZ

I have a computer with XP on it, it just isn't set up now. If I can get it set up tonight, I will give it a go.


----------



## woody_62

Both of the computers I used are Windows XP Professional sp3 and I wa able to select FAT. I tried using the USB Recorvey Disk last night & it did't work. The USB drive light comes on for a couple of seconds & thens goes off after pressing the power button. I followed the instructions CRTL & B keys, plug in power, press power button. Also tried CRTL & Esc keys. The USB drive did seem to format okay & I copied the BIOS.WPH file over. Otehr forums mention a boot block jumper, does this mother board have one?


----------



## Punkle01

Update: 

1. I never figured out why I couldn't format my USB Flash Drive with a "FAT" file system, however, I found a program that allowed me to create a bootable FAT image and then I wrote the image to the USB Flash Drive. 

2. I copied the files to the flash drive and followed the directions above... no magic. It didn't work for me either. My Acer was exactly as before (power light green, brief noise from the CD drive and the CPU fan). It's still a dead brick.

3. I have continued to search, here and on other sites for a solution. I've noticed people who flash their BIOS sucessfully from a USB Flash Drive, are using the ACER ASPIRE ONE - which is a *netbook*, not a *laptop.* Many of the netbook computers do not have CD drives, and I think, by design are able to boot from their USB ports. 

4. I think, because we have laptops (our Aspire 5535's) - which do have built in CD drives - and because the CD drive briefly makes noise each time I've tried to initiate the flash from the USB (similair to when I insert a disk during normal operating conditions) - I think that our Acer's may only accept the new BIOS via the CD drive. I have not yet been able to verify this with documentation.

5. I know there is a solution out there, or Acer wouldn't happily accept $200 + shipping to repair the BIOS themselves. Yes, I even checked with them, to no avail. The answer is out there. I'll get back when I have more.


----------



## GZ

Actually, the BIOS recovery feature is a Phoenix thing, not an Acer thing.

Your computer can boot from USB as can most modern machines. 

The problem here is, the Recovery procedure is meant to be run from a floppy disk, not flash drive. Unfortunately, your BIOS file is too large to fit on a floppy disc (as you pointed out to me earlier). 

I would most certainly love to have a computer who's bios is corrupted, therefore I could test the procedure out, but I cannot bring myself to corrupt a BIOS just for test purposes.

Please bear with me, I am still looking for a way to perform the Crisis Recovery.

Keep in mind, if the boot block of the BIOS is corrupted, then the Crisis Recovery will not work, no matter what is done. 

I am not sure why you were not able to use the tool to create the USB either, I had no problems and I tried it 3 times.

I am currently working on something, but I will get back to you as soon as I can.

In the meantime, did you try both combinations of keys?

Here are a few others to try...

fn + B
WinKey + B
fn + esc
Win + esc

It is very important to follow the instructions exactly... Just in case I was unclear before.


Disconnect the notebook from power and remove the battery.
Press and hold the key combination.
While holding the keys down, insert the power cord (leave the battery out)
Power on the system.
Wait until the computer reads from the USB drive then release the keys.


----------



## Punkle01

Gavinzach,
I did not try the Winkey+b, but I did try the other combinations. 
By the way, I have another question.. may not be important, but here it is.
Does it matter which USB port I use on my Acer? To the left of the keyboard, on the side of course, are 3 USB ports, end to end. (one closer to the monitor, one closer to me, the other in the middle)


----------



## GZ

It shouldn't matter which port you use.


----------



## Punkle01

I tried the Win+b combination.. it didn't work for me either. I also tried burning the files to a cd, using a Win98 boot image (the boot image was FAT) - and that didn't work either.


----------



## GZ

The Windows 98 boot files will not work. The crisis recovery disk is MiniDOS... That is why I included the MiniDOS files instead of Win98.

I will keep looking for a solution.


----------



## Punkle01

Gavinzach - Will I be able to make a bootable disk using just the minidos.sys file?


----------



## GZ

The only method that I have found to be completely reliable in making DOS boot USB drives is the HP tool. That is why I use it. 

BIOS recovery is a very tricky procedure. The boot block has to be intact for it to work, and it is not guaranteed. 

Phoenix Crisis Recovery is designed to work from floppy disk, as are most of the recovery procedures... Unfortunately your BIOS is way too large to fit on a 1.44 FD. I have only seen very limited success in crisis recovery from a USB drive, I have only attempted it once myself but that recovery was failed from floppy as well.

Here are some alternative instructions from *night_shift*, who helped me understand BIOS recovery procedure. As I said, no guarantees.



night_shift said:


> Ok, I'm not a great fan of USB flash drives but try this at the moment.
> 
> Make two copies of 3091F27A.wph and rename one *bios.WPH *and the other *bios.ROM *and put them on your USB drive. Now, because your lappy is basically a brick you will have to invoke the bios boot block, so do this -
> 
> 1. Take out battery.
> 2. Pull out ac power cord.
> 3. Press Fn + B keys together. (could also be this combination for Phoenix Fn + Esc, WinLogo + B, or WinLogo + Esc)
> 4. Keep holding keys Fn + B pressed, put in ac power cord. (battery still removed)
> 5. Keep holding Fn+B keys pressed then press power button.
> 
> If successful laptop should make some beeping noises, shutdown then boot up.
> 
> Like I said I have not had any success with USB drives, the set up for a floppy drive is a little different but try this at the moment, I will show you how to set up a floppy if this does not work.


Note... Replace the *3091F27A*.wph with the BIOS.WPH for your system.


----------



## Punkle01

Gavinzach..
I've tried so many different instructions.. all with subtle differences - my mind feels like it's going to end up like my BIOS. 

1. I see you wrote.. "I have only attempted it once myself but that recovery was failed from floppy as well." I would like to know, have either you or night_shift repaired a BIOS from a USB Flash Drive, ever, or have you encountered someone who did? I mentioned earlier that I was forming the opinion that my system could only be fixed from the CD drive, and that gut feeling keeps returning. 

2. I've read, when the AC is pluged in, before pressing the power button, the light on the power button should flash once, then pressing the power button actually begins the recovery - does that sound right?


----------



## GZ

For your first question, yes I have recovered Phoenix, AMI and Insyde/EFI BIOS as well as Intel BIOS. The machine in question had a corrupted boot block, it would not recover from floppy. I was referring to recovery by USB drive.

As for number two, each computer is different as to how the recovery works. I have had machines recover silently, while other ones wouldn't quit beeping. Acer is one I haven't done yet.

I have only ever recovered BIOS from CD once... AFAIK, Phoenix requires bootable media and the flash program to be present.. The only way to get a CD bootable like necessary is to emulate floppy. I am not sure if this will work with a corrupted BIOS.


----------



## Punkle01

I tried taking out the cd drive and the hard drive from my Acer, in the hopes that maybe the bootblock would be forced to only read the USB Flash Drive. Only problem is, I accidentally reformatted my USB Flash Drive. When I get home tomorrow, I'll set up the Flash Drive, try it again and report back.


----------



## GZ

Just wanted to let you know I am working on an alternative method. Will post back at some point in the next few days, but I need to get some sleep right now.

-GZ


----------



## GZ

Give this a shot...

I came across this solution quite by accident... I can't say whether it will or will not work...

Download the .zip from the attachment.

There are two files...



Code:


Crisis.IMZ.iso
Crisis.IMZ.mds

If you are using Windows 7

Insert a blank CD
Double click Crisis.IMZ.iso to launch the Windows Image Burner.
Burn the CD.
When complete, insert the CD into the dead laptop and follow the Crisis recovery instructions.

If you are using Vista/XP

Download and install ImgBurn.
Insert a blank CD.
Double click on Crisis.IMZ.mds to launch ImgBurn. (make sure Crisis.IMZ.iso is in the same directory)
Burn the CD.
When complete, insert the CD into the dead laptop and follow the Crisis recovery instructions.

Cross your fingers.


----------



## woody_62

I have also tried removing the hard drive & cd drive, same as Punkle01 tried in post #54, & still won't flash from the USB drive. I will try tonigh using a CD.


----------



## Punkle01

I've been very busy at work.. and I must go out of town for the weekend. I too will try the CD download from post #56 on Monday, after I've returned. 

Other News: I am not convinced (at least for my machine) my Acer is reading the USB ports when I start up. I've tried all the combinations of keys discussed here, and I even hooked up my 1.44MB floppy drive (yes an actual "floppy" drive), which plugs into the USB port. The drive draws its' power from the port, and as I understand the documentation for my Acer, the 3 ports (I tried them all) should be able to power my floppy drive. When I tried a bootable CD with the files on it, the CD drive did run a little longer before the computer returned to its' "coma" - a sign to me that the CD drive was at least reading the information. If the computer did read the information on the CD, I must not have the right information on it. 

Anyhow - I'll try the new download when I return, and get back to you. 

And Woody_62 - I was good to see you tried taking out your HDD and CD drive...right or wrong, it makes me feel like we are on the same page - hopefully to find a solution soon. 

Gavinzach - thanks for sticking with us and returning as often as you do.


----------



## mymindhrh

Has anyone found a solution to this? I'm experiencing a similar problem. I have an Acer E380. And I decided to update the BIOS for it. Did so, said it went successfully.

Next day, booted up my machine, graphics card fan wouldn't stop running. Took it out. Black Screen, no startup beeps. DVD drive seems to run, flashing lights.

I'm assuming it's cause my BIOS is screwed. I tried burning a DVD and starting up the computer with it. No luck. I'm now going to try a USB stick when I find mine....

Should I do any special configurations or can I get some instruction on how to recover a BIOS on an Acer E380 Desktop PC?


----------



## Punkle01

Update: I never was able to repair my laptop. The cost of taking it to Acer (it's out of warranty) made it more economical to sell it to a shop who thought they could repair it, and I bought a Dell. 

To mymindhrh: if your Acer is in warranty, I strongly recommend sending into Acer for repair, and when you get it back.. sell it and look for another brand. All brands have problems, but Acer seems to have more BIOS problems than other brands, making it nearly impossible for the amature to repair. Often, the Bios chip will need to be taken out and replaced or reprogrammed on a special machine that not many computer repair shops is going to have (this machine is expensive).

If you are out of warranty, I think you can either continue to research the problem, or check to see what Acer wants to charge for a service tag. Either way, you will be online for awhile. With Acer, you will need to register to access their tech support. Once registered, and you explain the problem on their automated system.. someone will get back within a few days.. I had a response the next day. If you try to research the problem yourself.. I can tell you I had a very difficult time finding information on Acer BIOS, and the unique procedures required to boot a USB/CD BIOS writing utility.

The guys here on Tech Support Forum are quite informed, but don't always find a soulution.. that's life. I would say this.. The best way to get help, focused on your particular problem is to start a new Thread, and in your profile settings, set the system to notify your regular email when someone replies.. so you aren't checking back constantly. Oh, and try the be a specific as possible about the events leading up to your meltdown and type of system. The more info you give, the faster the techs can formulate a solution. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Ashvin

Hello everybody, I have a solution to that problem but the Laptop won't boot everytime. I have the same problem, everything is working but the screen stays black on start. Today I did open my laptop cover at the bottom. I have removed the Hdd, Rams and the long copper, batterie and fan disconecting it from the wire. Then connect the laptop to the the power and switch it on without the Hdd, rams , batterie and fan. That would create the system to Jam and it will give a boost to the bios. Disconnect the power. Put everything back as it was. Screw everything. Now you are ready to go. Switch on the laptop with the batterie and power connect to it. Hopefully your laptop will boot normally. If the system switch on successfull. Try to download the Bios and take the advantage to flash it. Once you switch off the laptop without flashing it, it won't restart. You have to do the same thing again. Good luck guys.


----------



## meraj010

hello i am new in this forums i am trying to flash acer 5530 with the mathod which you guide in this forum but when i boot up my computer it´s do not detect my flash drive evething is going smooth why the computer do not detect my flash drive i am confuse about it can you guide me plz what should i do?


----------



## meraj010

hello i have aspire 5535 boot up normal but without anything on the screen i have tried the mathod which you explaind above my my computer do not detect my flash drive which i have formatted on fat partition and did evrything like you explain please guide me that why my computer do not detect my flash drive please thanks


----------



## pedcooke

I have the same problem with the same laptop. I have found, however, that reseating the CPU will temporarily sort the problem out and get you a working laptop. For a more permanant fix you'll need a thin, square piece of copper to sit inbetween the cpu and the heatsink.

imho i think its just a poorly made laptop, not much thought gone into it. very similar to the xbox 360 RROD. if more info is require please message back


----------



## brusse23

Hi guys,

I was able to get a Acer Aspire 5535- 5452 laptop to boot up with the bootable USB directions here. Iwas forced to reboot when Vista froze up on me. After the reboot, i am back to the black screen, no HDD activity etc... I tried booting form the USB thumb drive again but it failed. Any ideas what may be wrong? Is it possible that the BIOS may be infected with a virus? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## tsorfbite

In response to post#61 by Ashvin: 

Thank you for the post. I had success.
First I removed those four components (HDD,RAM,heatsink unit and fan), plug in ac adapter, turn on laptop w/o battery (admire dead screen one last time), then disconnect power cord (don't know if holding power button down until shut down works or not). 
Proceed by replacing components. Turn on laptop with battery and ac adapter connected. And for once, the microsoft login tune was music to my ears. 
Then dont' forget to backup your data and flash bios before next power off.

happy hunting all


----------



## bob1338

how should it run ?? the BIOS.WPH file is 2MB big. My Diskette is 1.44 MB... Please tell me


----------



## tsorfbite

Bob: I didn't mess with any of the attached files on this thread. If removing the CMOS battery is the same as flashing the BIOS via USB then their fix didn't work for me. 
If you're having black screen trouble you may want to research how to "reflow" the solder under the GPU. In a nutshell: due to poor heat dissipation the solder under the GPU shifted while running the laptop at high temperatures (210dF), hence disrupting continuity to the GPU. (I guess that causes the black screen) 

Possible fixes are: reflow the solder, then add a custom copper shim in between the GPU and the copper heatsink (applies more pressure to GPU) to help dissipate heat.


----------



## denny707

IS SOME METOD THAT IS WORKING?? )

HAS SOMEONE MANAGED TO TURN ON LAPTOP?


----------



## tsorfbite

Denny:

I have successfully resurrected my AA 5535 from the dead. 
Despite all of the above you should be fairly certain your GPU is the suspect component before you risk the integrity of the rest of your laptop.

In a nutshell: I have reflowed the GPU soldering thereby reestablishing the continuity to the MB. 
First: I guarded everything except for a cut-out square for the GPU with double layer of household aluminum foil. (Be extra careful of plastic capacitors and what-not near to the GPU.) I used a heat gun first on the GPU upside: low heat; 1"-1.5" away from GPU; medium speed circular movements for 3 minutes followed by 1.5 mins on high heat (same distance from GPU.) Lastly-low heat 2-3 mins to help GPU cool more gradually. Let MB sit for a good 20-30 mins. 
Second： (may not be necessary） repeated same everything for the backside of the GPU.
FYI: probably a good idea to first remove CPU and perhaps the CMOS battery.

I encourage you to watch multiple youtube videos of goofballs performing their magic. Take everything you see with a grain of salt; different youtubers have different methods for different laptops, whose symptoms may also be a little different. The times I decided to use is just what I took from the videos.

FYI: be sure to clean any old thermal grease before you reflow the GPU; correctly apply new tg after you reflow; and clean heatsink fan and VENT to help avoid future overheating. Consider procuring a copper shim, cut to GPU size, to place in between GPU and copper heatsink tube to better dissipate heat.

All said and done if your laptop lives again be weary of Windows Installer issues. I'm still dealing with this now, two weeks after the resurrection.


----------



## jake1nld

gavinzach said:


> My mistake was that I didn't read the filesize until after it was compressed. It happens sometimes when I have 20 things going on at one time! :grin:
> 
> This is the tough part. I have never performed a USB Flash drive crisis recovery. But here are instructions on how to do it, including the proper files to do so. It is best to use a disk < 1GB if possible.
> 
> 
> Download the new package.
> Extract the files to an easy to access directory.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> HPUSBFW.exe
> MiniDOS (DIR)
> 
> 
> Run HPUSBFW.exe (Vista and 7 right click, run as Administrator)
> Choose "Create a DOS startup disk"
> Select "Using DOS files located at"
> Browse to the MiniDOS folder.
> Make sure your USB drive is selected from the pull-down menu.
> Hit START (Warning, all data on the device will be erased)
> While the disk is formatting, run the Phoenix_Crisis_Recovery.exe (from the last attachment)
> Select "File Extraction" de-select "Write to floppy"
> Browse to an easy to access location and press "OK"
> When the USB Format is complete, Copy all the files from the extracted Crisis Recovery folder.
> Copy the BIOS.WPH file from the original attachment to the USB drive (replace)
> Follow the recovery instructions as posted before.
> Good luck!


hi , mate well done all that using a old small usb stickie, but seems it wont do anything to my acer, power light is on, pcu fan turns, pcu gets warm but have no other lights to show pcu or ram is being used ir nothing, even the dvd drive opens and i have lights there when i close it, getting to the stage where its a tool fine adjustment and take a 20lb hammer to the thing!!


----------



## Tiggeroh

Any luck here? I'm having the same problem, tried to boot with a floppy, usb and cd, still no luck, nothing seems to happen. The cd rom spins up, fan starts etc but the screen remains black.

Any pointers is much appreciated.


----------



## pika_ro

woody_62 said:


> I have an Acer Aspire 5535-5452 laptop computer. I think the Bios has been corrupted. From what I read I need to use a Crisis Recovery Disk to flash the BIOS.
> Where can I down load the files for the Crisis Disk?
> How do I create the Crisis Disk on a USB Flash Drive?
> What is the procedure to flash BIOS using the Crisis Disk?



None of methods (bootable USB-stick, bootable CD) works for me on my Acer Aspire 5535. Is there eny other solution? Or my bios is gone forever?


----------



## pika_ro

Just to add to my post: the laptop`s lights are always on, not blinking after powering on with Fn+Esc or any other key combinations. That means the bios is totally gone?
Thanks for anyone can help!


----------



## tsorfbite

Hey: did you read the thread all the way through?

I had no success with flashing the BIOS via usb.

I had success with two of the posted methods: one temporary, the other more permanent (but since then my laptop top overheated again and the previously applied method did not work a second time).

Refer to my earlier posts (#70 I believe). I am led to believe the black screen is not a BIOS problem but a flaw in the heat dissipation design.


----------



## leniador

If you hold the power button n pull on the cable, then when u turn on your laptop, the lights are blinking


----------



## pika_ro

Thank you all! The problem is solved now, the video-chipset was resoldered and the laptop is running ok. The heat dissipation was not good, the mainboard reaches high temperatures, thus that probem occurs. Best regards!


----------



## Reaver22

i have done till 13

can you explain what to do next n simplify step 14 please


----------



## CRHOME

I have been trawling through this thread to fix my Acer Aspire 5535. - Same symptoms as everyone else - "Black Screen of Death" - I tried and tried to get a bootable flash drive to work in order to fix the bios, also tried to create a bootable CD/DVD to see if this would work - Nothing did and I was resigned to the fact that it was now destined to the recycle bin.
However:
I trawled a few more forums and found the answer - It appears that over a prolonged period of overheating the gpu looses connection with the motherboard - By applying some presure on the top of the GPU pushing it down it fixes the issue.
If you remove the back cover on the laptop you can see the heatsink with its copper tubing covering the CPU with three spring captured screws holding it in place - there is a fourth screw at the point where the GPU resides on the motherbard - By unscrewing all of these screws you can carefully lift the heatsink and fan out. Clean off the old thermal paste and place some heat conducting material on the top of the gpu - To test this theory I used a one pence piece. probably you should use some copper shims to this thickness. You should re-apply the thermal paste between the heatsink and cpu/gpu's - Reseated the heat sink and tightened all of the screws back up - Plugged everything back in and fired up the laptop - Success - it booted up as if nothing had happened.


----------



## Bkosta

Helo evriwone.Forgive me for my bad english.
I have trouble with my *acer aspire 5535* and i need BIOS file for him.I was plane to flash him with new bios bat i was download from oficial Acer site and in .rar archive was not file with extension .WPH.
I dont know wath to do,with that files in that RAR archive beacuse that program works on Windows Vista and my Acer Aspire is dead-"Black Screen of Death"?
Please give me original bios file to try flash bios on him or im gona trow in recycle bin


----------



## terrence66

Punkle01 said:


> hi. i'm micheal. i too have been searching for a week for the correct files and procedure. i have exchanged email with acer "tech" "support?" - that was a joke. i marked your thread to watch it. if i do find the solution, i'll let you know. if you get the exe file extracted, please let me know. i've tried several extraction methods on that very same exe file.. and couldn't get it extracted either.
> acer 5535, mod.#MS2254, MB#MBAUA01001, green power light, sound of cd drive starting, and apparently dead screen.


Hai,
There is a very easy to deal with the black screen problem and you need not bother with the bios for the moment.The first thing is to make your screen visible then everything will work out right. I am saying this out of experience, brought back 4 computers back to life.
The problem is with the heat distribution system on your laptop, the GPU is the solely responsible for the lighting up the screen, but thermal buildup on it will cut off the video link to the screen.
The cure is simple, remove all attached devices like dvd rom,memory modules,HDDs,wireless card, keyboard, and battery disconnect the fan and remove the heatsink. remove and clean present thermal paste or pads. Realese the lock of the CPU but do not remove it. only give it a slight shake and lock it immediately. Use copper shims 1 mm for CPU and 1.5 mm for GPU shims with fresh thermel paste and attach the heatsink and fan but do not plug the fan in or any other devices. Plug the charger and press power button, Power lite will be on and no other activity will seen but if you feel the heatsink you will feel it getting hot, let it be till the power switches off automatically. then let it cool down for about 20 minutes. fix all divices back including the fan. and start your laptop it will bootup normally. Then you could update your bios.
This worked form me with several computers I hope it will work with yours
T


----------



## boristhebike

Hi All - I'm not very experienced on forums so will try and be as concise as possible. I am fairly experienced in laptop rebuilds but a bit careless occasionally.

I have an Acer Aspire 5520G which I was rebuilding (Vista 32-bit) for someone and in the process of downloading and installing the drivers from the Acer site I also included flashing the BIOS to bring it up to date.

I don't know hat happened to interrupt the process but it didn't complete and it now shows all the symptoms of BIOS corruption - turns on and fan starts and it attempts to start from both the Optical and Hard drives but doesn't POST and goes into a loop and just repeats the process.

I have attempted all sorts of 'remedies' from here without success. 

I have an external USB floppy drive and have got past the Error N.5 stage of Winimage and am now stuck because I can't copy the BIOS.WPH from the extract from 5535.zip as it is 2+Mb. MINIDOS.SYS and PHLASH16.EXE are already on it.

It appears that the procedure using the USB drive may work as it is the only media which (using fn+Esc) actually clicks into action and starts to read a floppy.

Can someone please explain how a 2Gb BIOS.WPH file can be compressed enough to go on a 1.44Mb floppy and be unpacked on the fly when it connects. Otherwise how on earth is the floppy remedy supposed to work.

Many thanks for any help sent.


----------

